# $99+ Open Source 15kW EVSE from EMW



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi All, EMW here.

EMW JuiceBox has reached its initial funding goal on kickstarter. Onward to a Stretch Wi-Fi goal of $40K!

EMW has announced that Juicebox kickstarter campaign has reached its initial funding goal on July 10th, 2013 - with 13 days left to go. Find the project on kickstarter at http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1076207974/emw-juicebox-an-open-source-level-2-ev-charging-st
Thank you all for your great support! The JuiceBox is now REAL!
On to the stretch goal of $40K to make it a Wi-Fi ready!

If kickstarter reaches $40K goal EMW R&D will write all the support software to make WiFi Shield plug and play. EMW will also launch an online service that will allow you to access your JuiceBox and get stats / analysis / real-time status etc.

EMW will also make WiFi shields available through EMW store and you would be able to add that as an option before we ship your unit. The current 'official' seller of the official Arduino WiFi shield is SparkFun: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11287. EMW plans to source their own stock and expect to be able to offer that at a better price. EMW team is already testing a couple of shields to make sure they hit the right combination of reliability and cost.

To read more on the latest JuiceBox news and media coverage go to: http://emotorwerks.com/index.php?op...81&subid=460-39b115ed193021f15d2122a07d20f4da

Thanks,
EMW JuiceBox team


----------

